
Show HN: Swift Budget – Envelope Budgeting for iPhone - clarky07
https://budget.cash/
======
clarky07
Hey all, I made this in my spare time because I'm really interested in
personal finance and I really hated all of the other budgeting apps. I'm
hoping others like it, but it works for me and that was my main goal.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Main annoyance for me with other apps: the auto-categorizing of transactions.
Personal finance is personal, and it’s impossible to get them right 100% of
the time. I use the same type of guesses so if it is right you can quickly
confirm it, but if it isn’t you have a chance to correct it before it goes
into the wrong budget category.

Edit: also here is direct link to app store if people prefer that. wasn't sure
if i should link my site or app store -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swift-
budget/id1222420404?ls...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swift-
budget/id1222420404?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
staticvoidmaine
Hey this is really cool! I’m a big fan of the envelope system.

Is there support for having a separation between my personal finances and my
shared as a couple finances? If not, are there plans for that? For example, we
have a joint account and our own personal accounts.

~~~
clarky07
hmmm, there isn't anything specifically built in for something like that, but,
I think it would work anyways. Example:

You can add as many envelopes as you want, and as many accounts as you want.
So, you add all of the joint accounts and all of the personal accounts.

The accounts page will show the individual balances of each account as well as
a combined total.

The envelopes will show the balance of each envelope as well as the combined
total.

It'll just be up to you to put the income and transactions from each account
into the envelopes you want them to go into.

I think this works, assuming I'm understanding your question correctly.

------
fullhelp
The app looks good! I didn't liked the fact that I have to create an account
to use the app on my device. Are you planning on adding a web version or
something to support multiple devices? That's the only reason/benefit I can
think of for the account registration.

~~~
clarky07
The reason for account registration is so that you can use it on multiple
devices now, i.e. phone + iPad or couples both using it on their phone (the
main use case).

That being said, I am planning on adding web and Android versions as well. Not
sure on the ETA for those yet but they are in the works.

------
wishrider
I think you need some feedback
[https://feedbacktoaster.com/](https://feedbacktoaster.com/)

